# Video - The Derbyshire Dales



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I managed to grab a quick video of the Derbyshire Dales the other day. Such wonderful coutryside, but the weather was constantly switching from rain to sun (you can see the wet roads and even a few spots of rain). Anyway, here's a quick view of part of the Derbyshire Dales just outside of Ashbourne, near Alsop en le Dale and Coldeaton


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice video and soundtrack.
Should get out more to the Dales when it's on my doorstep.


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

nice vid


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys. This was a quick video as I was passing through and just as the rain had stopped. I'll have to take a day out and make a proper video of the area.


----------

